# Orem, UT - any interesting wood?



## bhatleberg (Apr 1, 2019)

I expect to have two days to kill in Utah in a few weeks - part of a larger trip.

Haven't been to Canyonlands / Arches for years, so that takes first priority. If there was a great place to buy local exotics, though, I'd make a pretty big effort.

Anyone know of a lumberyard with a rack of unusual material? Or anywhere else that's worth a detour between Provo and Moab?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2019)

bhatleberg said:


> I expect to have two days to kill in Utah in a few weeks - part of a larger trip.
> 
> Haven't been to Canyonlands / Arches for years, so that takes first priority. If there was a great place to buy local exotics, though, I'd make a pretty big effort.
> 
> Anyone know of a lumberyard with a rack of unusual material? Or anywhere else that's worth a detour between Provo and Moab?



Yeah, hop on a puddle skipper down to Barry's in AZ and raid the wood dump he always seems to score well in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2019)

Craft supplies(CSUSA) is in Provo... might be worth a looksie if you’re into turning stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Apr 1, 2019)

here in Utah we have craft supplies in provo, Macbeths in salt lake, and wood craft in sandy Utah, for small exotic wood, craft supplies is the only place id go to, other than that's its the internet here in utah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Apr 3, 2019)

Sounds good - thanks, all. I'll make use of the list!


----------

